# Good Mountain Lion Story



## ROCK$PRING$ HUNTER (Apr 1, 2008)

It was 5:30am and i was going to my stand. I parked my 4-wheeler at my usual spot. I was carring my 357MAG, 270WSM. I turned off my bike and I heard a noise, I thought it was a hog, so I turned off my flashlight and sat there 4 a min. I heard the noise again to the right of me. i wasn't sure what it was, i couldn't hear anythng moving. still sitting there the noise was right in front of me and i knew that it was not a pig, it was a cat grawling at me. I grab my 357 and stayed still, heard the grawl to my right and i shot 2 times where i heard the noise. I turned on my flashlight and saw a big asss tail, it was about 20 yards to my right, and was running i unloaded my 357 but don't think i hit the cat. that mornig at my feeder i saw a small doe, she was bleeding from her neck and had claw marks down her back, she was in good shape so i didn't shoot her. now when i hunt that area i carry my SKA with 40rd clip,357MAG, 270WSM, and my 13.5" smith and wesson knife.I'm going to get him one day. I'm going this month so we will see what happens.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

And you stll hunted your stand that morning. Sorry if it had been me i would have been back in camp in the shower an changing my drawers. By the way where in Rocksprings are you we are about 20miles southwest on 377.


----------



## ROCK$PRING$ HUNTER (Apr 1, 2008)

When ur at the intersection of 41 and 377. I make a right, like going to junction. it's about 15 miles on 377 from the 41 intersection. and 2.5 miles off the road.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Beautiful area in that direction. Who knows we might run into you sometime in the Rock.


----------



## ROCK$PRING$ HUNTER (Apr 1, 2008)

yeah it's real nice. lots of hills. yeah we might run into each other at the rock when I'm going into town to get deer corn and beer.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Coulda been a chubacabra... you were lucky! :wink:


----------



## ROCK$PRING$ HUNTER (Apr 1, 2008)

If it was a chubacabra, it better watch out cuz I'll blast his assss!!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

ROCK$PRING$ HUNTER said:


> If it was a chubacabra, it better watch out cuz I'll blast his assss!!!!


LOL!!! I would too. Them things are elusive!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

ROCK$PRING$ HUNTER said:


> I grab my 357 and stayed still, heard the grawl to my right and i shot 2 times where i heard the noise. now when i hunt that area i carry my SKA with 40rd clip,357MAG, 270WSM, and my 13.5" smith and wesson knife.I'm going to get him one day. .


The old "sound shot". yeah, you might wound the mountain lion. Or something or someone else.

I think you better take two or three more guns.


----------



## ROCK$PRING$ HUNTER (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah ur right. if u want u can buy one for me!!!

thanks


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

ROCK$PRING$ HUNTER said:


> now when i hunt that area i carry my SKA with 40rd clip,357MAG, 270WSM, and my 13.5" smith and wesson knife.I'm going to get him one day. I'm going this month so we will see what happens.


I still don't think thats enough. I myself would only hunt daytime hours after that. I hunted with a friend of mine who had a friend that had 2500 acres outside Cotulla towards Big Wells. Never been there we get up at 3:30am. Drive and the property was split by the paved road. He drops me off at a gate and says follow the trail for about 1/2 mile, then turn left and go another 3 to 400 yards and the stand will be there. Its pitch dark and I had no idea where I was. I really like to hunt but, am I the only one who gets spooked walking through the woods in the dark. I must have pointed my 300 mag at a 1000 sounds on that walk with a bullcrap flashlight they gave me.

That cat was gonna get you, good thing you shot.


----------



## ROCK$PRING$ HUNTER (Apr 1, 2008)

yeah ur right I think the cat was ****** off cuz he didn't get to finish his kill.

Yeah i'm probaly gonna buy me a 100 rd drum for my sks. and i'm going to take my 45-70 with me! I may have to take my brother AR-15 with me too!!!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I think you need to take your brother and let him carry all the guns that way you can run faster, lol.


----------



## texanlegend (Dec 9, 2004)

were at 41 across from the "eagle ranch " and weve seen a few they usually move on pretty quick ..no kills or such but we have heard them stalking hogs caught in traps at night sounds like they are a little upset at the situation ...only have seen a cat one time but i see tracks yearly so i know they r there


----------



## ROCK$PRING$ HUNTER (Apr 1, 2008)

yeah, but nobody wants to go down there. Thats a good thing!!


----------



## ROCK$PRING$ HUNTER (Apr 1, 2008)

we're on 377 about 10miles from the 41 intersection, we go off the road about 2.5 miles. I have a trail cam set up. Im going in 2 weeks so we will see what i got on cam!!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> I think you need to take your brother and let him carry all the guns that way you can run faster, lol.


That there is just too funny,..

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA,..AAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Please do not take this wrong, but in the future be very very careful about shooting at sounds especially in the dark and especially after this experience. You will be primed and all systems on high alert, which is a serious accident ready to happen. It could be a friend trying to spook you or another hunter in the area. my 2.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

If another hunter in the area growls like a cat at me in the pitch dark, he prolly deserves to be shot at.


----------



## My Three Sons (Mar 23, 2008)

I guess you guys have had the Vaquerro burger in Rocksprings?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I am curious how long it took you to determine that you did not hit the cat? Was the trail hard to follow in the brush, and did you wait until it was daylight to track it?


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

shooting at noises in the dark ?
im nominateing you for a darwin


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

You might want to take a hunters safety course first thing. Then take a firearms safety class. Taking shots at noises is going to get someone hurt or killed. I didn't say something I said someone. Are you stupid? If you had a light , why didn't you use it first before you fire into the night? The more I think about it, you have no business in the woods. IDIOT!!! I might go to ban camp but you know what you are still and idiot. Firing at noise!!! Another reason folks are trying to ban guns.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I got a dollar that says he shoots himself in the foot before he even gets close to shooting the cat or whatever it was in the bushes. He'll be to tired from toting his arsenal to even lift a weapon should the need arise.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

wow!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

one night I was hog hunting on this guys ranch near Llano, TX. He has a dog that doesn't bark. He had tied the dog up at the ranch house while I was out hunting. A couple of hogs came into the feeder and I killed the first one on the first shot. The second hog started running for his life. It took a couple of shots but I finally hit him and rolled him. I put down my AR-10 and pull out my .357 to approach the hogs to make sure they are dead. As I arrive at the second hog I shot...I am shining my light on him with one hand and my pistol is drawn in the other. The hog is still twiching so I have all my attention on this hog. It is pitch black dark around me and I can only see where my light is shining. All of the sudden I hear something approaching me from behind and coming very fast. I swing around in a defensive mode with light and gun pointing in the direction of the sound. I pull the travel and about 2 pounds out of the trigger. As I'm about to pull the last couple of pounds and let the lead fly, the ranchers dog is at my feet. What a rush! The dog almost lost his life and I almost lost my hunting lease.


----------



## ROCK$PRING$ HUNTER (Apr 1, 2008)

Well i can shoot in the dark!!! cuz its MY land and i know who's on it and where. And if someone is not suppose to be there well i guess there in a world of hurt!!!!


----------



## texanlegend (Dec 9, 2004)

you mean at the famouse king burger nahhh the enchiladas are too good there



My Three Sons said:


> I guess you guys have had the Vaquerro burger in Rocksprings?


----------



## ROCK$PRING$ HUNTER (Apr 1, 2008)

Well it wasn't a bob cat simply cuz the cat had a tail and a bob cat has a stub tail!!
It wasn't a deer cuz a deer doesn't have a long tail!!
It wasn't a turkey cuz a turkey doesn't have a tail.
I wasn't a squirrell cuz it on 4 high off the ground. 
Oh yeah I was a mountain lion because I've hunted them in South Texas and I know how they look. thank you


----------



## ROCK$PRING$ HUNTER (Apr 1, 2008)

*writing back*



Charles Helm said:


> I am curious how long it took you to determine that you did not hit the cat? Was the trail hard to follow in the brush, and did you wait until it was daylight to track it?


Well it wasn't a bob cat simply cuz the cat had a tail and a bob cat has a stub tail!!
It wasn't a deer cuz a deer doesn't have a long tail!!
It wasn't a turkey cuz a turkey doesn't have a tail.
I wasn't a squirrell cuz it on 4 high off the ground. 
Oh yeah I was a mountain lion because I've hunted them in South Texas and I know how they look. thank you


----------



## ROCK$PRING$ HUNTER (Apr 1, 2008)

*Writing u back*



Fish-a-mon said:


> You might want to take a hunters safety course first thing. Then take a firearms safety class. Taking shots at noises is going to get someone hurt or killed. I didn't say something I said someone. Are you stupid? If you had a light , why didn't you use it first before you fire into the night? The more I think about it, you have no business in the woods. IDIOT!!! I might go to ban camp but you know what you are still and idiot. Firing at noise!!! Another reason folks are trying to ban guns.


Well i can shoot in the dark!!! cuz its MY land and i know who's on it and where. And if someone is not suppose to be there well i guess there in a world of hurt!!!!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

ROCK$PRING$ HUNTER said:


> Well i can shoot in the dark!!! cuz its MY land and i know who's on it and where. And if someone is not suppose to be there well i guess there in a world of hurt!!!!


That has got to be in the top ten of the stupidest things every posted on this forum. You list your occupation as "Firefighter. Well maybe you should stick to playing with your hose and leave the nighttime hunting to to the big boyz? Your a danger to yourself and anybody that is unfortunate enough to be around you when you have a firearm.


----------



## ROCK$PRING$ HUNTER (Apr 1, 2008)

*wb*

Yeah i eating at King Burger.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

ROCK$PRING$ HUNTER said:


> Well it wasn't a bob cat simply cuz the cat had a tail and a bob cat has a stub tail!!
> It wasn't a deer cuz a deer doesn't have a long tail!!
> It wasn't a turkey cuz a turkey doesn't have a tail.
> I wasn't a squirrell cuz it on 4 high off the ground.
> Oh yeah I was a mountain lion because I've hunted them in South Texas and I know how they look. thank you


I'm confused. Did you follow it up to see if you hit it or not? The answer above doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## ROCK$PRING$ HUNTER (Apr 1, 2008)

*writing u back*



Too Tall said:


> That has got to be in the top ten of the stupidest things every posted on this forum. You list your occupation as "Firefighter. Well maybe you should stick to playing with your hose and leave the nighttime hunting to to the big boyz? Your a danger to yourself and anybody that is unfortunate enough to be around you when you have a firearm.


Hey dude, don't get mad, IT IS WHAT IT IS!..hey at least i'm in the top ten!!


----------



## ROCK$PRING$ HUNTER (Apr 1, 2008)

After I shot at the cat. I looked around as best as I could in the with my flashlight but didn't see anything. I wanted to look with my 4-wheeler but I didn't want to make to much noise. After the morning hunt, I looked for about an hour. Didn't find and blood drops. So I left it at that. Hopefully he's still there when I go back this month!!!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

ROCK$PRING$ HUNTER said:


> Hey dude, don't get mad, IT IS WHAT IT IS!..hey at least i'm in the top ten!!


And your proud of that?


----------



## ROCK$PRING$ HUNTER (Apr 1, 2008)

*Thats Right!!*



Hotrod said:


> If another hunter in the area growls like a cat at me in the pitch dark, he prolly deserves to be shot at.


I agree with you. Let them know.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

> Hopefully he's still there when I go back this month!!!


 Hopefully. Keep us informed? H/U


----------



## ROCK$PRING$ HUNTER (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Ur Quote*



Hullahopper said:


> And your proud of that?


Now of days you can't be messing around, there's too many bad things happening.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Trolls sure do make the day go by faster. Thanks.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

since you hunted them in south texas tell us how many youve killed . next time your down in south texas ask them what the word IDIOTA means


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

ROCK$PRING$ HUNTER said:


> Oh yeah I was a mountain lion


Must have been fun. No closed deer season and no one expects you to eat your veggies!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

capn said:


> Must have been fun. No closed deer season and no one expects you to eat your veggies!


...and able to leap high fences in a single bound! :slimer: :biggrin:


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

WOW I don't think there is one thread where people aren't trying to rip someone a new *******


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

*Dumber*

:headknock I am now dumber than I was 20 minutes ago when I started reading this thread :headknock:


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Will someone pinch me please....


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> ...and able to leap high fences in a single bound! :slimer: :biggrin:


True dat! LOL 

Now if the cat was also black, we got ourselves a real campfire session goin...


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Lots of bashing here, I can see where some of you could read the thread and be like "Shoot in the dark, my handy city-boy guide to being an outdoors man says that's a bad idea" 

OK sure I see your point, the way it wrote sounds like he was a shooting wild, BUT I don't think that's the case. If I am on MY land and feel that my life was in danger(like I would if I heard a cat grawl..what ever that is) it would get dropped. You can tell when something is non-human.

That said, he does sound a little gun happy. I would not have fired like that, BUT on our land there is not alot that I feel threatened by like Mountain Lions. I am really really picky about who I am around guns with, I would not invite someone like this to my ranch......but that really doesn't matter cause he has his own ranch and he can blast all the critters in the dark he wants to. 

Guy comes here to tell his story and yall pick it apart like you are a gun safety instructor.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Ckill said:


> "Shoot in the dark, *my handy city-boy guide to being an outdoors man says that's a bad idea*"


Uh. Yeah. Whatever you think. You ol' tough mountain boys keep scoring on those "sound shots" and let us pansy *** sissies know how it works out.

Dufus, if you will do it in one place you will do it anyplace and eventually you'll kill somebody.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Ckill said:


> I can see where some of you could read the thread and be like "Shoot in the dark, my handy city-boy guide to being an outdoors man says that's a bad idea"


Is that a for real book? Cause if so I would like to me one. But not if the cover is in camo. I'd just set it down in the woods and lose it.

edit: Palerider just contacted me and said he's sending one of his copies over - thanks Brad!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

capn said:


> Is that a for real book? Cause if so I would like to me one. But not if the cover is in camo. I'd just set it down in the woods and lose it.
> 
> edit: Palerider just contacted me and said he's sending one of his copies over - thanks Brad!


vBulletin MessageYou have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.
​


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I take everything back, apparently video was taken of the encounter and it was indeed very serious and very scary and definitely called for the spray and pray tactic. In the video you can clearly see the man walking thru the woods to his deer stand, when the black panther attacked...






Ruthless. Bet there is nothing in the city boy guide for how to handle that!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

> Guy comes here to tell his story and yall pick it apart like you are a gun safety instructor.


 Too funny! Think about that..............real hard.....................some of us may just be.  H/U


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I think that....nah.

TH


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

What happened to the cat killer? I've got another bag of popcorn to pop. He he He


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

gossshh all these threads make me wanna take a "xanax" see-thread (another thread where ppl are bashing eachother) JOKE!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I thought I would post something before this thread gets locked. I usually miss out. 

I guess a person could wait until something in the dark has chew'd their arm off before doing anything.....I hope it's not your shootin hand...personally I would have used the light, not to ID it but to shoot it...I'd want $hit dead! NOW!

Warning: if you know where my wife is hunting and think you'll be funny and scare her...bad idea! Once the sun goes down she is in defense mode. When I go to get her I am singing and whisling when I get close to where she is hunting.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

CrappieGirl said:


> gossshh all these threads make me wanna take a "xanax" see-thread (another thread where ppl are bashing eachother) JOKE!


Don't be stingy...I want one.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> I think that....nah.
> 
> TH


Don't be shy. Tell us H/U


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

CrappieGirl said:


> gossshh all these threads make me wanna take a "xanax" see-thread (another thread where ppl are bashing eachother) JOKE!


Whenever it get's like this I just read the threads backwards . That way it seems like everyone starts out mad then makes up in the end.


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

This is better than a soap opera.


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

As the 2cool world turns


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

willydavenport said:


> Whenever it get's like this I just read the threads backwards . That way it seems like everyone starts out mad then makes up in the end.


dats funny right der...I don't care who you are...dats funny


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

> ynnuf...era uoy ohw erac t'nod I...red thgir ynnuf stad


 huh


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

yeah


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Mom


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*re:*

:brew: This thread lasted 1.5 beers.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Sea-Slug said:


> :brew: This thread lasted 1.5 beers.


Puts you ahead of most of us!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> I take everything back, apparently video was taken of the encounter and it was indeed very serious and very scary and definitely called for the spray and pray tactic. In the video you can clearly see the man walking thru the woods to his deer stand, when the black panther attacked...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like you in the clip...only that guy is taller.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

capn said:


> I take everything back, apparently video was taken of the encounter and it was indeed very serious and very scary and definitely called for the spray and pray tactic. In the video you can clearly see the man walking thru the woods to his deer stand, when the black panther attacked...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come on capn, the odds of hitting that kid are what... one in three? Besides, the kids is what 9 month old? How attached could you be to a kid after only 9 months. I say he should shoot away and let God sort them out later. KNOT.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> come on capn, the odds of hitting that kid are what... one in three? Besides, the kids is what 9 month old? How attached could you be to a kid after only 9 months. I say he should shoot away and let God sort them out later. KNOT.


You must not have kids. Worst post ever.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

JDF Turtle said:


> You must not have kids. Worst post ever.


I think he might have been being sarcastic. Note the "Knot" at the end of his post. I know the man. He has kids and he "cares" very much. H/U


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

thanks Guy.


----------



## Nick Smith (Dec 5, 2007)

Ever see a cat on a hunt. He doesn't growl, he sneaks up on his prey. If the cat growled, he was trying to scare the guy away or make him move. But I have trouble with the fact that the 4 wheeler had just been driven to the spot and killed a couple of minutes earlier, and the cat would approach that. Not real sure all is kosher here.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Hooked Up © said:


> I think he might have been being sarcastic.


LOL at HU and boomgoon - I think that TURTLE was being sarcastic... and both of you bit!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

capn said:


> LOL at HU and boomgoon - I think that TURTLE was being sarcastic... and both of you bit!


 Wouldn't be the first time I was "Hooked" (Up)  H/U


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

Well now that I've had my soap opera for the day....

I think that unless...........oh never mind don't feel like being picked apart today!


----------



## 50calgunr (Jul 6, 2007)

*rockspringshunter*

yo dude whats up finally got on 2cool hey does your brother have a user name he told me you were getting tore up on here about the the big cat you saw last year he was laughing when he was telling me so i had to come on here to see for myself , man some of this **** is funny !


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Some of the stupidest **** I've ever read on this forum! Remind me to stay far away from Rocksprings, and all the lead flying in every direction.


----------

